# Req: Images on VPSBOARD



## Mun (May 15, 2013)

I really would like it to be available for users to post images, is that possible or is there a certain rank?


----------



## SeriesN (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, curtis broke something.


----------



## Mun (May 15, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Yeah, curtis broke something.


LOL


----------



## mojeda (May 15, 2013)

It's possible but it's a little strange...


----------



## Francisco (May 15, 2013)

He just has to fix the paths 

He's on shift still I think so he can't fix it.

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN (May 15, 2013)

Francisco said:


> He just has to fix the paths
> 
> 
> He's on shift still I think so he can't fix it.
> ...


Let me start the first conspiracy, buyvm don't like non pony pics, that is why we are not allowed to post pictures.

Mehh, that wasn't as good as buyvm owning VPSboard.

LMAO


----------



## bfj (May 15, 2013)

I think the main issue was the .htaccess -> lighttpd rewrites. 

For anyone who cares, this should be a "working" conversion for IPB Board from Apache to Lighttpd for rewrites (I do not have an active IPB install so I cannot fully test it =\):


```
url.rewrite-if-not-file = (
  "\.(jpeg|jpg|gif|png)$" => "/public/404.php",
  "(.*)" => "/index.php?$1"
)
```


----------



## The_Hatta (May 15, 2013)

Dont trust Bfj. hes a shady f**k,


----------



## bfj (May 15, 2013)

The_Hatta said:


> Dont trust Bfj. hes a shady f**k,


Go DEEP or go home!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 15, 2013)

bfj said:


> Go DEEP or go home!


*unzips*


----------



## TheHackBox (May 15, 2013)

Well then...


----------



## Mun (May 15, 2013)

TheHackBox said:


> Well then...


HACKBOX


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, well I am the ghost of Lowendtalk past that they won't unban.

And I GAURANTEE that BuyVM does NOT own VPSBoard.


----------

